# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Другие ОС >  активация Windows Server 2008 R2 64 bit

## Марат Юма

Доброго времени суток всем!) Столкнулся с проблемой активации. Не могу найти нормального активатора. Помогите пожалуйста.
ps если подобные темы присутствовали в данном разделе, заранее извиняюсь, не нашел:):)

----------


## ДядяВася

Плохо искал на форуме, здесь, пост #242. Можно в Google поискать, может и новее уже есть, но и этот прекрасно справится.

----------

